# Website redesign ideas



## G.Ashwinkumar (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi guys i have a site Booktips - Booktips helps students know about IITJEE and helps them enter it. It is in the reference and education niche.With the magazine pro theme(genesis). I would like a bit of design advice. My site consists of two important parts. One is review of good iitjee books(and i currently offer free download links) and the other is latest news on iitjee. The second part is taken care of. But i think i should rework in the first part. I have reviewed them but i would like a few alterations on how i present them to the viewers. If you take a look at the bottom part of my site you’ll see 3 books reviewed. But instead i want to present this in a different way. Currently it isn’t highlighted and i can’t put the excerpts of reviews of all the books in the homepage. Instead i want my homepage to link to a seperate books page where i would list all books according to their category(like physics,chemistry..) but maybe only their pictures and i would like to add a rating maybe out of 5. And when the user clicks it he’s taken to the respective pages where a complete review is offered along with their download links. In these pages i want to add flipkart and amazon affiliate links so if viewers want they might purchase hard copy.

This is how it currently looks(the reviewed books part in homepage)

(sorry not able to post images) visit Booktips - Booktips helps students know about IITJEE and helps them enter it. and scrolll down to bottom

You might see that it is currently limited to three posts(i know i can add more by configuring the genesis related posts widget) but still i can’t add 100 right.
I want a way to put all books with their respective categories in one single page.

This is how it looks when i open up a review of a particular book

(sorry not able to post images) visit Inorganic Chemistry James E House - Booktips

Currently there are no affiliate links i’ll want a good plugin that will pull the cost along with my affiliate links and link them to sites such as flipkart, amazon. I also want a rating system where viewers can rate the books.

Please help me!


----------



## CAISC (Feb 1, 2015)

I wud suggest you to go for professionally designed templates and integrate them. Before buying you can see their demo and get the feel; also. There are several such site for this, my fav is themeforest.


----------



## cutegirl (Apr 3, 2015)

Responsive webdesigns are popular nowadays. Such designs are useful for downloading your website on any gadget that supports internet such as mobile phones, ipads, laptops, tablets and even desktops. The designs, moreover, support downloading of images with its distortion. The site could be navigated easily by online users whether they use any gadget for browsing your website. 
So redesign your site


----------

